# Massa Marittima



## tourraser (21. April 2005)

Hallo,

wir fahren demnächst für eine woche in die Gegend von Massa Marittima.
Weiß jemand von euch wo man geeignetes Kartenmaterial herbekommt bzw. hat jemand ein paar Tourbeschreibungen von dort?

tourraser


----------



## moruk (21. April 2005)

Hi,

In Massa Marittima waren wir vor 3 Jahren. Viel zu schade um nur zu biken aber biken macht dort auch tierisch Spaß (und 1 Woche ist echt zu wenig). Vom Tourismusbüro gibts eine Bikekarte:

Colline Metallifere

Umfasst das Gebiet direkt um Massa bis zum Meer, Roccastrada und Castelnuovo im Norden. Hinten sind Tourenvorschläge drauf, die auf der Karte eingezeichnet sind mit Nummern, diese Nummern wirst du dann auf dem Trail auf Holztäfelchen wiederfinden (absolut toll gemacht, könnten sich manche was von abschneiden).
Die Trails sind jetzt nicht die riesen Herausforderung aber landschaftlich einfach spitze  
Also viel Spaß in der Toskana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfi (21. April 2005)

Das beste was du tun kannst, gehe zu Ernesto und Patrizia in Massa Vecchia, sag ihnen einen schönen Gruss von mir und mache dort die Touren mit, die Jungs kennen sich super aus, pflegen die Trails und Du hast einen Riesenspass
Was besseres kannst dort erleben, es ist der Wahnsinn, wir waren schon mind 5 mal dort.
Gruss
Kupfi


----------



## mattgut (21. April 2005)

Da auch angefressene Biker nicht vom Biken alleine leben, möchte ich dir noch folgenden Tip geben:

In Roccatederighi (20 km östlich von Massa Marittima) gibt es eine von den Preisen und von der Aufmachung her absolut unauffällige "Cafebar" mit Namen "Da Nada". Serviert wird aber absolut weltmeisterliches Gossmutteressen! Auch lange Umwege lohnen sich!!

Guten Appetit und schöne Ferien

Matthias


----------



## kupfi (21. April 2005)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind, in Perolla gibt es ein kleines und sehr feines Restaurant, das unter den besten 50 Restaurants in Italien geführt wird, der Sven von Massa Vecchia kennt das und gibt Dir gerne einen Tip, der hat übrigend auch einen tollen Weinschrank.
Kupfi


----------



## tourraser (21. April 2005)

Super wie einem hier im Board geholfen wird.
Sogar mit Insider Tips.  

Danke!!! 

tourraser


----------



## kupfi (22. April 2005)

Wann wollt ihr fahren? Wo kommst Du her? Vielleicht könntest Du mir ja wenn Du zufällig in Stuttgart vorbeikommst vom weltbesten Olivenbauern 2 Kanister mitbringen, der ist in einem Nachbardorf von Massa Marittima, Adresse hab ich zu Hause, auch ein Muss dort Öl zu kaufen. 
Kupfi


----------



## Olly_khe (27. April 2005)

Moin zusammen,

wir wollen auch im Juni ins Massa Marittima Gebiet, hat jemand ein gutes
Hotel mit **** ( wegen ham ham ) und einen guten Ausgangsort auf Lager??

im bike glaube ich war mal eine Tourbeschreibung von dem Gebiet, weiß noch jemand welche Ausgabe das war ??.

im Voraus mal Danke

Grüsse Steffen


----------



## kupfi (27. April 2005)

www.massa-vecchia.it
essen ist klasse
kupfi


----------



## KarinS (27. April 2005)

Waren auch im letzten September in Massa Vecchia und ich fand das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nicht ok..auch die Touren waren schlecht organisiert und
alles lief sehr chaotisch ab! Fand 56,00 Euro für ÜF recht happig..Frühstück +
Zimmer war nicht gerade der Hit, für den Preis hätte ich was besseres erwartet! Abendessen war allerdings prima - kostet 19,00 Euro Aufpreis!

Würde an Eurer Stelle versuche ob Ihr evtl ein Haus mieten könntet, kostet
für 4-6 Personen ca. 100,00 Euro pro Tag!

Gruß Karin


----------



## cibi (27. April 2005)

Hi,
waren im Juni 2003 da,der heißeste seit Beginn der Wetteraufzeichnungen...
In meiner Galerie findest du meinen Reisebericht aus der "Aktiv Radfahren",
die Autorin war übrigens nicht mit dabei...  

Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olly_khe (27. April 2005)

vielen Dank erst mal,

das Forum hat schon seinen Sinn  ,

KarinS -> wann wart ihr konkret da (war da schon Nebensaison) ??
ist uns auch schon mal passiert (die Leute dort waren ausgelutscht)
oder verspricht die Hotelwerbung (www.massavecchia.it) mehr als man Vorort halten kann ??

cibi -> wie waren deine Eindrücke, wo wart Ihr untergebracht, wie wart Ihr zufrieden ??

Grüsse Steffen


----------



## kupfi (27. April 2005)

...also von Chaios hab ich noch nie was bemerkt, ich fand die Atmosphäre immer spitze, die Gruppen wurden toll geführt und Marco und Jumba kennen sich wirklich aus in der Gefgend, der Martin kann dir auch noch was über die lokalen Weine erzählen, nicht umsonst hat der Frischi in Massa Vecchia ein Appartment, das Esssen ist regional und sehr reichhaltig, die Weine sind spitze, und Sven berät wirklich gut, man hat immer auch die Möglichkeit am Nachmittag noch was zu unternehmen und die Fahrt nach Elba ist auch immer klasse, also ich kann Massa Vecchia uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
Kupfi


----------



## cibi (27. April 2005)

Olly_khe schrieb:
			
		

> cibi -> wie waren deine Eindrücke, wo wart Ihr untergebracht, wie wart Ihr zufrieden ??
> 
> Grüsse Steffen



Klick mal auf Fotos unter meinem Avatarbild,da findest Du (meinen) 6 Seiten Artikel über die Toskana u. Maremma,da steht fast alles drin   
Die Autorin war wie gesagt nicht mit dabei,hat aber meine Story + Bilder zu nem Reisebericht zusammengefasst.
Da ich nicht mehr Korrektur lesen konnte hat sich ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen :
Der einsame Traumstrand (Cala di Forno) auf Seite 3 liegt nicht am Golf von Barrati,sondern im Maremma Nationalpark bei Alberese.
Der superschmale Singletrail geht dort im zweiten Abschnitt hoch oben 
am Meer entlang,ein Traum...
Mit unserer Unterkunft bei  Peter Blachetzki in Montepescali waren wir äußerst zufrieden,er ist ein hilfsbereiter supernetter und unklompizierter Gastgeber der immer was interessantes zu erzählen hat. Dazu preiswerte saubere Zimmer, incl.einer riesengroßen grünen Terasse mit Fernblick bis zum Meer,einfach traumhaft...
Das große Zimmer auf Terassenhöhe ist für Pärchen ideal,die Wohnräume darunter bieten Platz für ca. acht Leute. (Kontaktadresse auf S.6)
Tourismus findet in dem kleinen Bergdorf praktisch nicht statt,einziges kleines "Manko" ist vielleicht die 2 km entfernte Nationalstrasse,der Vekehr ist aber kaum zu hören,meistens weht eh eine angenehm kühlende Brise und die Blätter rascheln,dazu die Rufe der Mauersegler und ein Glas Rotwein...   
Ich werde sicher nochmal wiederkommen   



Grüsse cibi


----------



## kupfi (28. April 2005)

...und ein unschlagbarer Vorteil ist, daß Ernesto ein komplett ausgestattete Werkstatt hat, es wird einem immer geholfen, Kompressor ist da und die Gruppen sind immer dem Niveau entsprechend aufgeteilt, von der Familientour bis hin zu Hardcore alles da.
Kupfi


----------



## KarinS (28. April 2005)

->Kupfi: Wir fuhren die Elba Tour mit ca. 28 Personen in einer Gruppe, es waren zwar 3 Guides dabei aber nur Ernesto kannte die Strecke da es eine
neue Tour war; wie eine Tour mit soviel Leuten abläuft kannst Du Dir ja wohl
vorstellen..am vorabend wurden wir von Ernesto strengstens ermahnt in der früh pünktlich am Bus zu sein und als wir auf Elba waren stellte sich heraus,
das Ernesto sein Rad in Massa Vecchia vergessen hatte (ohne Worte)..wir sind
dann auf Elba wo es ursprünglich hieß es gibt verschieden lange Touren ca
40km lang auf Asphalt rumgeeiert und waren nur am warten..als wir dann Ernesto auf die längere Tour ansprachen meinte er das es jetzt eigentlich zu spät dafür sei weil wir zur Fähre mußten - dafür haben wir fast 50,00 Euro 
bezahlt! Wir waren im Neubau untergebracht, die Zimmer sind einfachst
ausgestattet mit Ikea Billy Regalen und einem Mini Bad - es war sauber + ok
aber für 56,00 Euro kann man schon was besseres erwarten und dazu noch
jeden Tag das gleiche einfallslose Frühstück! Gut die Geschmäcker sind verschieden und die Gegend dort ist wirklich superschön aber für mich steht
Preis/Leistung von Massa Vecchia in keiner Relation! Würde sofort wieder in die Gegend fahren aber dann ein Haus mieten.   

PS: Zur "prima" Werkstatt - hatte ein Scott Genius Leihrad das praktisch ein
Hardtail war weil der Dämpfer komplett hinüber war; einem Mitfahrer erging
es genauso und wenn einem dann erzählt wird das gehört so, na,ja.. 

Gruß Karin
Gruß Karin


----------



## kupfi (28. April 2005)

Hi Karin, 
das hört sich ja wirklich nicht gut an, sorry daß es Dir so ergangen ist, ich hatte bisher immer sehr gute Erfahrungen, bis auf die Teuerungsrate durch die Euro-Umstellung, aber da hatten es die Italiener mit Garibaldi, Sie waren sich alle einig.
Kupfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tourraser (1. Mai 2005)

Hi @ all,

wir sind wieder zurück aus Massa Marittima.
Wir hatten eine Woche in Massa Vecchia, bei Ernesto und Patrizia gebucht.

Ich kann bestätigen was das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis für die Unterkunft betrifft, 48,00  für ein Doppelzimmer im Altbau mit Frühstück ist für das, was mann als Gegenleistung bekommt, echt der Hammer. Winzige Zimmer, sehr einfach, ein Bett, ein Schrank, ein Mini Bad. OK alles sauber und ordentlich.
Man soll sich ja nicht in den Zimmern aufhalten, sondern was unternehmen.

Wir fahren jedenfalls noch einmal in die Gegend, ob nach Massa Vecchia, wenn sich beim Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nichts ändert, jedenfalls nicht.

Wenn man ein Ferienhaus bucht ist man sicherlich besser dran. Alternativen gibt es jedenfalls genug.

Ob auch die 19,00  Aufpreis für das Abendessen gerechtfertigt sind, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Satt wird man auf jeden Fall und man kann beliebig oft Nachschlag bekommen. Mann muss nur sehr viel Zeit mitbringen, unter zwei Stunden geht nichts. 
Wir haben es zweimal in Anspruch genommen und sind dann dem Tipp von mattgut gefolgt.

@mattgut
Wirklich sehr guter Tipp von Dir.  
Man muss wirklich mal nach Roccatederighi fahren. Sehr gutes Essen, freundliche Bedienung und ein super Ausblick, Sonnenuntergang mit dem Panorama von Elba und Korsika.

Was uns in Massa Vecchia sehr gut gefallen hat, waren die Touren.
Jeder konnte seine Gruppe finden, von der absoluten Crack- bis Cappuccinotruppe alles ist dabei. Die Trails sind spitze . 
Wenn man bedenkt, welcher Aufwand für die Pflege der Trails notwendig ist, kann man 20,00  für eine 3-5 Stunden Tour schon bezahlen. 
Gruppengröße max. 10 Personen   

Was die Mietbikes betrifft (Scott Genius 2005), so kann ich nichts dazu sagen, wir hatten unsere mit dabei. Werden nach jeder Mietwoche neu gewartet, jedenfalls sah es so aus. 

Zur Werkstatt kann ich nur soviel sagen, dass eine Reparatur sehr teuer werden kann. Einer Mitfahrerin aus einer anderen Gruppen, ist ein XT-Schaltwerk kaputt gegangen, ein Austausch hat sage und schreibe 100,00  gekostet. Ich kenn nicht die Preise  in Italien, soll angeblich dort soviel kosten. Dafür bekomm ich in Deutschland  min. zwei XT-Schaltwerke. Also lieber Ersatzteile von hier mitnehen.

@kupfi
Meinst Du das Olivenöl was man in der alten Ölmühle von ValPiana kaufen kann? 10,00  der Liter, aber sehr gut.

tourraser


----------



## kupfi (1. Mai 2005)

...ja das meint ich, hast du mir welches mitgebracht  ?
Kupfi


----------



## dacrazy1 (3. Mai 2005)

Hî Zusammen

Wir fahren seit über 10 Jahren nach Massa, anfänglich auch zu Ernesto; naja... auch schon alles mögliche erlebt, teilweise sehr gut, aber leider auch manchmal chaotisch und seit einiger Zeit auch teuer. Daher haben wir in der Gegend recherchiert und wir können seit einigen Jahren folgendes empfehlen:

Wohnen: www.ilcicalino.it 
Essen: www.slowfood.it

Das Il Cicalino befindet sich ca. 1km von MassaVecchia entfernt und Ihr könnt die Touren trotzdem bei Ernesto mitfahren. Der Koch im Il Cicalino, Salvatore, ist absolute Weltklasse!!! Die Preise sind seit der Eiführung des Euros zwar auch gestiegen, aber das Ambiente und die Häuser sind es allemal wert. 
Zu Slowfood: Ein Qualitätslabel, dass es in sich hat;   mehr als empfehlenswert; meistens super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und ausserordentliche Rezepte (native Küche).

Gruss dacrazy1


----------



## jule82008 (30. Juni 2005)

Ich war ebenfalls letztes Jahr im Herbst mit meinem Freund in Massa Vecchia (www.massavecchia.it)  allerdings nicht zum Biken, sondern nur zum Rennradln, also außerhalb der geführten Touren. Dennoch hat auch uns die Atmosphäre dort sofort gefangen genommen und wir haben uns pudelwohl gefühlt. Nach 7 Tagen sind wir dann weiter nach Montecatini um hier noch mal eine weitere Woche zu verbringen.... und mussten dort dann sehr schnell feststellen, dass auch wir bereits mit dem "Massa Vecchia Virus" infiziert waren und uns in einem normalen Hotel plötzlich gar nicht mehr wohlfühlen wollten. Kurzhand haben wir beschlossen, erneut nach Massa Vecchia zurückzukehren, wo wir zwei Heimkehrer mit einem herzlichen Hallo empfangen wurden.
Waren es die vielen Kleinigkeiten, die das Radlfahrerleben dort so angenehm machen, wie z.B. die zahlreichen, bestens beschriebenen Rennrad-Touren, der Tee für die Trinkflaschen, der Montageständer und die Lappen in der Bikegarage oder einfach nur der persönliche, freundschaftliche Umgang mit den Angestellten und den anderen Gästen?

Im April diesen Jahres bin ich dann erneut hin um endlich die Trails kennenzulernen, von denen uns im September bereits so vorgeschwärmt wurde. Diesmal allerdings alleine, nachdem meine Freundin leider kurzfristig ihren Urlaub gestrichen bekam. Aber einsam fühlt man sich dort wirklich keine Sekunde -strategisch am Tisch der Alleinreisenden platziert entstanden sofort Freundschaften und es war eine der genialsten Bikewochen überhaupt!

Ich glaube, das Besondere an Massa Vecchia ist, dass man dort nicht nur eine (Zimmer)Nummer ist, sondern sehr persönlich betreut wird. Die Herzlichkeit, die vom gesamten Massa Vecchia Team ausgestrahlt wird, kommt von den Gästen zurück und lässt eine einzigartige Atmosphäre entstehen, die weit über die eines normalen Hotels hinausgeht. Hinzu kommen die vielen vielen Kleinigkeiten, die die Anlage wirklich zu einer genialen Bike-Station machen.
Was die Preise angeht: Ich denke, es steckt viel mehr an Aufwand hinter dem Ganzen als auf den ersten Blick zu erkennen ist, wie z.B. die Pflege der Trails, die stets sichergestellte Versorgung im Falle eines Unfalls/Defektes oder die permanente Anwesenheit eines fachkundigen Ansprechpartners. 
Hinzukommt ein breites Zusatzangebot, wie die BMX-Strecke, kostenloses(!) Techniktraining, Wäscheservice, Pool, Fitnessraum, Massage, etc etc.  Massa Vecchia bietet somit also weit mehr nur ÜF und dafür finde ich den Preis dann durchaus gerechtfertigt. Und das Essen ist einfach genial  wo in Deutschland (oder auch Italien) bekommt man für 19 so ein Menü (ich sag nur Schokokuchen... hmmmm-yammie!)?!

Ich werde sicher nicht das letzte Mal dort gewesen sein und kann jedem, der nicht nur eine preiswerte Unterkunft, sondern ein bisserl mehr sucht, einen Urlaub dort nur wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## michel1958 (27. Januar 2006)

moruk schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> In Massa Marittima waren wir vor 3 Jahren. Viel zu schade um nur zu biken aber biken macht dort auch tierisch Spaß (und 1 Woche ist echt zu wenig). Vom Tourismusbüro gibts eine Bikekarte:
> 
> ...




@moruk

Hallo,

wir wollen im Herbst vielleicht ebenfalls in die Toskana
gibts ne Adresse für die Kartenbestellung?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## michel1958 (27. Januar 2006)

dacrazy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hî Zusammen
> 
> Wir fahren seit über 10 Jahren nach Massa, anfänglich auch zu Ernesto; naja... auch schon alles mögliche erlebt, teilweise sehr gut, aber leider auch manchmal chaotisch und seit einiger Zeit auch teuer. Daher haben wir in der Gegend recherchiert und wir können seit einigen Jahren folgendes empfehlen:
> 
> ...



Hallo und guten Abend,

wo im Il Cicalino habt Ihr denn gewohnt?
Zimmer oder Wohnung?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## _mike_ (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

gibt es hier jemand der kürlich mal im Massa Vecchia war?
Die Berichte sind ja alle schon älter, und ich überlege ob es eine Alternative zum Trasimeno See sein könnte?

Ciao


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Dezember 2009)

Also statt Stechmücken gibts da Bremsen, wenn du das meinst.


----------



## Poppei (30. Dezember 2009)

Ware in Roccastrada zum RR fahren. Preiswerte Unterkunft.


----------



## ND1971 (30. Dezember 2009)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibt es hier jemand der kürlich mal im Massa Vecchia war?
> Die Berichte sind ja alle schon älter, und ich überlege ob es eine Alternative zum Trasimeno See sein könnte?
> ...



Hi, 

wir waren im juni da. kanns nur empfehlen. touren, unterkunft und essen, alles sehr, sehr geil. 

hab fotos in meinem album.

ND


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 124davos.ch (7. Januar 2010)

die beste adresse überhaupt: http://www.mtbadventures.it/viaggi.php?id=223&lang=de

bei joelle und simone kannst du nicht nur toll übernachten und gut essen, die beiden locals kennen die region wie ihre hosentasche!! 
joelle ist schweizerin und spricht deutsch.


----------



## Saskia1115 (20. Januar 2010)

Ich war auch schon einmal in Roccastrada und dort ist es wirklich wahnsinnig schön. Da will ich auf alle Fälle noch einmal hin. 

Ich plane ja schon seit längerem ein neues Haus zu kaufen und dann will ich unbedingt bei einem Häusertausch mitmachen. Freunde von mir machen, das schon sehr lange und haben wirklich immer die besten Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Hoffentlich finde ich dann auch jemanden der in der Toskana wohnt zum Häusertausch für 14 Tage oder so. Ich finde das wirklich genial. Man spart sich das Geld für die Unterkunft. Ich bin schon gespannt ob das alles klappen wird. Im Spätsommer soll es dann soweit sein und ich werde es euch sagen wie es geklappt hat.


----------



## MatzePack (21. März 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibt es hier jemand der kürlich mal im Massa Vecchia war?
> Die Berichte sind ja alle schon älter, und ich überlege ob es eine Alternative zum Trasimeno See sein könnte?
> ...



Hallo,
also wir waren die letzten 3 Jahre (2007-2009) dort und waren immer mehr als zufrieden. Auch 2010 werden wir wieder für eine Woche hin. Die Touren/Trails etc. sind der wahnsinn.
Meld Dich wenn Du weitere Infos brauchst.
Matze


----------



## testi2 (13. Dezember 2010)

MatzePack schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also wir waren die letzten 3 Jahre (2007-2009) dort und waren immer mehr als zufrieden. Auch 2010 werden wir wieder für eine Woche hin. Die Touren/Trails etc. sind der wahnsinn.
> Meld Dich wenn Du weitere Infos brauchst.
> Matze


hallo.wir sind 8 jungs und möchten mai 2011 eine woche in massa marittima bzw. in dieser gegend verbringen. sind auf der suche nach einem haus für diese zeit. kannst du uns kartenmaterial empfehlen oder seiten mit gut beschriebenen touren ? oder noch besser gps-tracks damit wir uns mit der orientierung leichter tun? leider sind die touren, welche z.b. bei www.mtbadventures.it aufgelistet sind nur gegen bezahlung zu bekommen ... bzw. wenn man dort übernachtet. vielleicht ist ja von euch jemand mal dort gewesen und hat selber die touren aufgezeichnet. wäre echt super zu infos zu kommen. danke im voraus.


----------



## 124davos.ch (13. Dezember 2010)

testi2 schrieb:


> hallo.wir sind 8 jungs und möchten mai 2011 eine woche in massa marittima bzw. in dieser gegend verbringen. sind auf der suche nach einem haus für diese zeit. kannst du uns kartenmaterial empfehlen oder seiten mit gut beschriebenen touren ? oder noch besser gps-tracks damit wir uns mit der orientierung leichter tun? leider sind die touren, welche z.b. bei www.mtbadventures.it aufgelistet sind nur gegen bezahlung zu bekommen ... bzw. wenn man dort übernachtet. vielleicht ist ja von euch jemand mal dort gewesen und hat selber die touren aufgezeichnet. wäre echt super zu infos zu kommen. danke im voraus.



...nur gegen bezahlung...weisst du, die locals leben so gut es geht vom bikesport. die arbeiten über den winter an den trails. putzen diese, suchen neue trails. die touren sind super günstig und wir alle tun gut daran dies auch entsprechend zu nutzen. mit dem gps wirst du in der dicht bewaldeten region die hammer trails hoffentlich nicht finden! 
simone und joelle haben zwei häuser und ein anbauhaus. perfekt also für eine truppe von 8 leuten. aber eure gps lasst ihr dann besser daheim.


----------



## testi2 (13. Dezember 2010)

124davos.ch schrieb:


> ...nur gegen bezahlung...weisst du, die locals leben so gut es geht vom bikesport. die arbeiten über den winter an den trails. putzen diese, suchen neue trails. die touren sind super günstig und wir alle tun gut daran dies auch entsprechend zu nutzen. mit dem gps wirst du in der dicht bewaldeten region die hammer trails hoffentlich nicht finden!
> simone und joelle haben zwei häuser und ein anbauhaus. perfekt also für eine truppe von 8 leuten. aber eure gps lasst ihr dann besser daheim.



nur ist unser budget für diesen urlaub dann zu klein: etwa 280 euro pro tag mit frühstück für 8 personen, dazu nochmals 20 euro pro person für einen halben tag für die tour - da komme ich bei 6 tagen auf über 2600 euro - ein bisschen (zu)viel des guten - zumindest für uns. 
und danke für die gutgemeinten wünsche


----------



## 124davos.ch (14. Dezember 2010)

testi2 schrieb:


> nur ist unser budget für diesen urlaub dann zu klein: etwa 280 euro pro tag mit frühstück für 8 personen, dazu nochmals 20 euro pro person für einen halben tag für die tour - da komme ich bei 6 tagen auf über 2600 euro - ein bisschen (zu)viel des guten - zumindest für uns.
> und danke für die gutgemeinten wünsche



...in der regel kommt man in italien sehr weit wenn man mit den menschen spricht...ich denke wenn ihr anfragt und euer budget angebt bekommt ihr was ihr möchtet...zudem bekommt ihr ja sicher ein frühbucherrabatt ;-) wir waren schon über 10x in massa und geniessen es jeweils die hammer trails der region mit guide rocken zu dürfen. den wegen feldewegen muss ich nicht so weit fahren. und bei unfall, defekt etc. steht pronto ein auto bereit und regelt alles. 
so - das wars von meiner seite. viel spass euch, so oder so.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Dezember 2010)

FeWo s gibts im Netz, zB hier http://www.toskana-netz.de/183/pisa/lustignano/1.html

in der verlinkten lus100 war ich mal, schön gelegen, nette Leute ("verarmte Adelsfamilie"). In der Nähe gibts einen kleinen Bikepark mittlerweile. Eine gute Karte hatte ich mir seinerzeit bei der Touristeninfo in Massa Marrittima geholt. Es gibt jede Menge Info zu der Gegend auch in andren Foren, sicher auch gps - aber das Unterholz ist ein verdammtes bremsenverseuchtes Dickicht, da findet man Wege sicher auch mit gps nicht so einfach.


----------



## 124davos.ch (14. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> FeWo s gibts im Netz, zB hier http://www.toskana-netz.de/183/pisa/lustignano/1.html
> 
> in der verlinkten lus100 war ich mal, schön gelegen, nette Leute ("verarmte Adelsfamilie"). In der Nähe gibts einen kleinen Bikepark mittlerweile. Eine gute Karte hatte ich mir seinerzeit bei der Touristeninfo in Massa Marrittima geholt. Es gibt jede Menge Info zu der Gegend auch in andren Foren, sicher auch gps - aber das Unterholz ist ein verdammtes bremsenverseuchtes Dickicht, da findet man Wege sicher auch mit gps nicht so einfach.



die karte ist schon gut, aber da kannst du mit dem hardtail biken gehen. auf der karte sind feldwege auf denen ein auto fahren kann. die wirklich super tollen trails sind im busch. die alten römerwege sind der absolute hit. schaut euch mal auf youtube die trailer an - macht mächtig lust auf biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin schon auch Trails gefahren.
Auch wenn im Mai sicher die Bremsen noch nicht so eine Plage sind, ich muss da nicht nochmal hin  ...alles ganz schön und viel Kultur und Toskanaromantik, aber erinnert mich iwie an die Schwäbische Alb, alles so lala, und dafür soviel Fahrerei.


----------



## testi2 (29. Mai 2011)

testi2 schrieb:


> nur ist unser budget für diesen urlaub dann zu klein: etwa 280 euro pro tag mit frühstück für 8 personen, dazu nochmals 20 euro pro person für einen halben tag für die tour - da komme ich bei 6 tagen auf über 2600 euro - ein bisschen (zu)viel des guten - zumindest für uns.
> und danke für die gutgemeinten wünsche




wir waren nun mitte mai eine woche dort: ein super gebiet. haben uns mit gps super zurecht gefunden und sind die wichtigsten trails - auch den canyon - abgefahren. haben ein ganzes haus mit drei wohnungen für eine woche gefunden - einfach genial. auf den verschiedenen gps-portalen haben wir uns die touren zurechtgesucht - auch mithilfe ein paar netter italienischer forumsteilnehmer konnten wir die tollen trails finden.
die meisten gäste nehmen sich in massa marittima einen guide - ist sicher sinnvoll - aber auch mit gps ist es kein problem. mit dem ersparten geld sind wir ein paarmal gut essen gegangen )
einen kurzfilm haben wir auf http://www.youtube.com/entergaulment hochgeladen.


----------

